# Shipping to Portugal?



## Cris Cara (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi John,
I need some MFs and I would like to test Pakshaks', are you shipping to Portugal?
Thanks and Best Regards,
Cris
P.S. If it isn't the right place for my post I'll be grateful to the moderators if they will move it.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

mate try emailing him at work [email protected] , in case he doesnt look on here


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

I need to find the cost to get it over there... I will keep you posted


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Oh and this is the perfect place to put it.....


----------



## Cris Cara (Oct 28, 2005)

Thanks John, I am waiting.
If you prefer my e-mail is [email protected]
Best Regards,
Cris


----------



## pugoman (Oct 27, 2005)

Cris, did you know you have a very good detailing supply company in your very own homeland of Portugal?

Check out... www.detalhe.biz


----------



## Cris Cara (Oct 28, 2005)

Thanks, Pug. I know jgv and some of the products that I am using (Poorboys, Menzerna) are coming from there. Unfortunatly, the offer is a little limited for my test. 
This is the reason why I am also client of Alex (SP) for Clearkote, P21S.. and I would like to buy some things from John and Ron (in order to avoid customs confusions, delays and relatively high shipping costs associated with US orders).
Best Regards,


----------



## Cris Cara (Oct 28, 2005)

Any news John?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Couple of hours and ill know 

God its been hectic this week!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Which part of Portugal you in?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

up to 2 kilos is about £20 email me at the website or pm me with what you want and i should be able to get a better idea of a price... if its just towels it will be under 2 kilos i should think!


----------



## Cris Cara (Oct 28, 2005)

Lisbon area, postal code 2829-516.


----------



## Cris Cara (Oct 28, 2005)

Sorry for the delay of my reaction, but I was out for some days.Thanks John. I'll e-mail you from your website.
Best Regards,


----------

